# Duck Stamps



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody finding any place to buy Fed. Duck stamps around Cleveland ? The lady at my post office was less than enthusiastic to help me find or buy one. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I bought mine at USPS.com. I have got them at Walmart too


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

just try another post office, or like above try wallmart


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Strongsville post office has them


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

https://www.duckstamp.com/

I got mine here wasn't too pleased about shipping but I didn't have to deal with any hassle


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

All US Postal Service employees are all less than enthusiastic. Let FedEx take it over.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

In the past I've bought them at the Smithville Ohio post office and the Monroeville post office and people there were always more than helpful


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

guppie said:


> All US Postal Service employees are all less than enthusiastic. Let FedEx take it over.


My post office workers are friendly and efficient! They are great.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Fin Fur and Feather has them


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Solon post office has them just got mine Monday!


----------

